# Wife may be addicted to prescription diet pills



## richards

So my marriage has been rocky for the past few months and I thought my wife may be going through some kind of mid life crisis. Now I'm starting to think there may be some other problem or problems. Lately she's been looking very worn out when she comes home from work. Tonight for instance, she gets home at 9:45pm after being at work since 8:00am. She told me she was exhausted and you would think after we ate that she would crash and burn. But no, she starts cleaning the house and doesn't go to be until 2:15am. Of course I ask her what the hell is going on after she woke me up several times. She got so defensive when I asked her. I know she's been taking perscription diet pills for the last several months now and has upped the dosage. She's even admitted to me that she gets energy from the pills. Any thoughts on this and how do I handle it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

